
Despite money and effort, homelessness in SF as bad as ever - pfarnsworth
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/Despite-money-and-work-homelessness-in-SF-as-bad-11242946.php
======
dokein
Having a safety net and more homeless services certainly does not make anyone
"want" to be homeless, but it does attract homeless people from areas of less
support. I personally know of people who have literally been given a greyhound
ticket to SF from e.g. Michigan[1]. At the same time, the roots of much
homelessness, e.g. issues surrounding mental health, drug dependency, etc. are
not solved with housing availability and clean needle deposits.

Not sure what the solution is.

[1] I'd like to see the numbers people have researched, as anecdotes do not
make for good data.

